# shop vac   - making it less dusty ??



## kenstogie (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a shop vac (pics to follow) and what can i do to make this  spit out less dust? it is an actual 10 gallon Shop Vac brand that has a ring holding a piece of cloth(?) around everything.  the pics will show it dirty but I have cleaned it pretty thoroughly but still it kicks dust.....   thanks


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 5, 2013)

Lowes & hd have a universal filter 30 bucks or so, one of its ratings is cold ash..

I'm happy with it, 2 yrs


----------



## MommyOf4 (Jan 5, 2013)

I use a shop vac and have a hepa filter bag (the one used for dry wall dust, etc).  It doesn't seem to kick out any dust whatsoever.


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 5, 2013)

30 bux...thats how much thevacuum costs but if it works poolguy.   momo4 do umhave a link??


----------



## MommyOf4 (Jan 5, 2013)

kenstogie said:


> 30 bux...thats how much thevacuum costs but if it works poolguy. momo4 do umhave a link??


 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shop-Vac-High-Efficiency-Filter-Bag/16778796

This is the bag I use.


----------



## will711 (Jan 5, 2013)

kenstogie said:


> 30 bux...thats how much thevacuum costs but if it works poolguy. momo4 do umhave a link??


 
Go to lowes.com search for shop vacs, and the filters and bags will come up


----------



## SwineFlue (Jan 5, 2013)

Lowe's has them listed as "Shop-Vac drywall collection bags"


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 5, 2013)

thanx!!


----------



## Dgopetactical (Jan 5, 2013)

I have no luck with the bag type vacs, they blow crap all over. I have a rigid shop vac that takes a real filter not a bag and never had a dust issue in the house


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.cleanstream.com/products/landing_shopvac_genie.html


The price rivals the vac, get over it.  I have mine for 2 years, for less than a pardon 64.  Now that's a reality check for ya!


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 5, 2013)

We have the wet/dry $30 filter in our Shop Vac as well.  The good thing about that filter is that it's a wet/dry filter- meaning that you can rinse it off.  That's great- it will last a long, long time if you can rinse it off after every few uses. 

We also use a regular bag in the Shop Vac.  We have some drywall bags here as well but we haven't yet gotten around to using them.  The $30 wet/dry filter plus a regular bag has meant no dust that I can see coming out of the Shop Vac.  Plus, a regular bag keeps a good part of the ash out of the expensive filter.

I "reuse" the bag in the Shop Vac until it develops a tear.  I know, I know, shouldn't reuse vacuum cleaner bags blah blah blah.  The way I see it, the better quality wet/dry filter protects the Shop Vac motor.  After all, *it's a Shop Vac*.  People use them all the time with NO bag.  A reused bag and a good filter work for me.  When it feels like the Shop Vac is getting heavy when I pick it up, I take the bag out of it, dump the bag in a safe place (on bare dirt in my wintertime garden) in the back yard, and rinse off the filter.  

I just retrieved a spare filter that we have, still in the box.  It's a "Clean Stream" filter and the box says that it is a "Real HEPA Filter."


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 5, 2013)

I forgot this one, I clean a lot of oil fired pool heaters, when indoors a a big girls panty hose goes over the cartridge in vac...

Supply your own big girl...


----------



## bill3rail (Jan 5, 2013)

Newer Shop Vac comes with a filter.  The older one I had was just the cloth cover.
Lowes had 12 Gallon vacs on sale for Black Friday, and that was the only shopping I did that day.
I bought two of them, one for the Pellet vac contraption and one for the basement.  My older one will stay in the garage.

Bill


----------



## johnny1720 (Jan 5, 2013)

I use a any old filter, then i connect a section of hose from the old shop vac to the exhaust and put it out the window.   Then it just blows all the dust outside while i clean the stove.  I never get any dust in my house.


----------



## jdege (Jan 5, 2013)

The Cleanforce ash vac I got came with a good filter, nothing blows into the house.
(I do not know why the pic only posts sideways)


----------



## kenstogie (Jan 23, 2013)

So I after looking at all the suggestion of y'all.  I did some searching on amazon and ebay and found the following

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008ERVR2G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3IZHOEADOGAP0





which is very similiar in design to PoolguyinCT's link but about half the price delivered.  I will report back (if I remember ) how it works so others may try it. Hey it comes with a free coaster with a picture of an Osprey,  washable and reusable (or so it claims),  PP compound filter is H12 filtration class and retains 99.97% of particles down to 0.3 micron ( I only know some of what all that jargon means but it had cool numbers and letters in it  )

Of course YMMV and I have not used this product yet nor am I representitive of this company (but they can send me freebies if they like   ) etc, etc, disclaimer, disclaimer, caveat emptor, disclaimer, etc.


----------



## moey (Jan 23, 2013)

I gave up on the filters I still use a drywall filter, but I started to vent the exhaust out the window.


----------



## mmckee83 (Jan 23, 2013)

I know its not a filter but for a few more $$$ I would spring for a actual ash vac.  I was not a believer untill my shop vac. decided to shoot all of the ash all over the house during a cleaning. I looked into filters and for a few more dollars went with the power smith and am completly happy with it.  Plus there is no more fear of sucking up a hot ember.

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/720041-powersmith-3-in-1-ash-vacuum.html#.UQBjSc63PMI


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Jan 23, 2013)

Our local shop Paris Farmers Union sometimes has this model on sale for 69.95 Ive had good luck with my little sears5HP so until it blows Im keeping it !


----------



## SteveB (Jan 23, 2013)

Kenstogie,

I use a filter in my shop vac (looks like the filter you posted in your picture) with a drywall bag (Type H, I think). Absolutely no dust comes out of the vac. Been using this setup a few seasons and really like it. Usually clean the filter once a season. Just tap it and maybe blow a little compessed air on it. Probably use 4 bags or so in my 5 gallon vac.

Steve


----------



## Ejectr (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a Craftsman Shop Vac w/ a hepa filter and use the dry wall bags with it as well. Only problem is the inlet to the dry wall bag keeps popping off the vac inlet and if I force it over the rings to keep it on better, the bag tears by the inlet hole. So I get ash all over the hepa filter and have to shake it and knock it out.


----------



## SteveB (Jan 23, 2013)

Ejectr said:


> I have a Craftsman Shop Vac w/ a hepa filter and use the dry wall bags with it as well. Only problem is the inlet to the dry wall bag keeps popping off the vac inlet and if I force it over the rings to keep it on better, the bag tears by the inlet hole. So I get ash all over the hepa filter and have to shake it and knock it out.


Ejectr,
Mine popped off once when I filled the bag to overfull. The filter then plugged but still no ashes came out the exhaust. just no suction anymore. I was able to tap the filter and blow it with compressed air. Good as new now!


----------



## Ejectr (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd be happy if it got to that point. It doesn't get anywhere near full before it pops off. The hep filter catches it, but it's a PIA to clean. I don't have compressed air. I end up knocking it against my hand and cleaning out the pleats with an old tooth brush.


----------



## greg13 (Jan 23, 2013)

If it is the one I'm thinking of check shop vac filter #90304. I have a "Bucket head" vac that had a filter bag that was junk. this filter fits right on.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 23, 2013)

A HEPA filter AND a Dry wall bag... 

Add those to the vac and NO ASH OR DUST at all.... 

EVER.....


----------



## The Village Idiot (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't want ash dust in the house created from a vacuum??? Get the PowerSmith ash vac. Case closed.


----------



## Ejectr (Jan 24, 2013)

I got that but the damn bag keeps coming off the inlet.  The hepa filter catches the dust, but the bag is supposed to be there so the hepa filter doesn't get much ash.


----------



## silverfox103 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Village Idiot said:


> Don't want ash dust in the house created from a vacuum??? Get the PowerSmith ash vac. Case closed.


 
You are right, ash vac is the only way to go.  The Mrs. complained about the ash dust everywhere after I vacuumed with a small shop vac; hasn't said a word since I bought the ash vac a couple of years ago.  Oh, not to mention that I vacuumed up a hot ash and set the shop vac bag on fire.

Tom C.


----------



## DneprDave (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought a filter for my Craftsman shop vac that is made to be cleaned with water. I got it at Home Depot. It's been a few years, so I can't tell you the brand. I never get dust or ash coming out of the vacuum's outlet.

Dave


----------



## Froggy (Dec 12, 2015)

Forget the expensive HEPA filters.  Just use old sheets.  I cut about 16 inch circles, place over the "course" filter (for support), and then secure with the plastic ring snugged up tight.  I use double circles but it would probably depend on the tightness of the weave and/or thread count.  Works great and very little if any dust comes through.  Poor man's solution on the cheap.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 12, 2015)

Old thread but still relevant!  Never thought to use old sheets ... thanks.

A trick I used to use when we were doing drywall was to put water in the bottom of the shop vac.  It would trap the dust real well...


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Dec 12, 2015)

Get a Cleanstream HEPA filter for your ShopVac, about $30,  Can be easily cleaned with water, lasts a long time (mine is going on 3 years now), and NO ash exits the vac.


----------



## Tonyray (Dec 12, 2015)

Pelleting In NJ said:


> Get a Cleanstream HEPA filter for your ShopVac, about $30,  Can be easily cleaned with water, lasts a long time (mine is going on 3 years now), and NO ash exits the vac.


OR,
you can get a 35.00 HD 2 galllon lightweight puppy and just put a white sock/clamp on the exhaust end.
been using this for past couple years and Believe me, if any dust got by in the stove room, I would have heard about it long ago from' The Chief".
basically, I don't get enough ash to warrant lugging a 5 gallon jober around...


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Dec 12, 2015)

I bought a 30$ shop-vac on sale, with a hepa filter. I only use it for cleaning the stove and boiler.

Most importantly, I use the disposable shop vacuum bags, no mess at all, and I'll never have to change the hepa filter.
For example:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_12322-20097-9067211_1z0x55i__?productId=1007633&pl=1


----------



## rickwai (Dec 14, 2015)

I use a Shop Vac brand vac w/ the yellow shop vac bags and a pleated filter in place in case bag leaks. I clean many stoves a week and this works great. Make sure bag is the correct size for the vac and lube the plastic so the vac slides on easier. I have never had a bag pop off. I run it until it quits sucking then turn off and shake vac and turn back on. I do this manyy times until bag is full.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 14, 2015)

I think ash vacs are worse to clean than the stove so I only use mine to finish what the leaf blower won't suck outside, usually just around the door seal and glass. My vac only needs to be emptied once a year.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 2, 2016)

The Village Idiot said:


> Don't want ash dust in the house created from a vacuum??? Get the PowerSmith ash vac. Case closed.



We own two (2):  one for the wood stove in the remote location (cold stove vacuuming after shovel out and cold debris clean up around the stove) and one for the pellet stove in town.

LOVE the Powersmith ash vacuum.  One of the very best tips we've picked up from Hearth.com!


----------



## salt & battery (Jan 2, 2016)

johnny1720 said:


> I use a any old filter, then i connect a section of hose from the old shop vac to the exhaust and put it out the window.   Then it just blows all the dust outside while i clean the stove.  I never get any dust in my house.


that is exactly what I do I got a 20' section of 1 1/4  hose for a water pump same as vac hose. all the dust comes out the exhaust on the top of the vacuum no matter what filter you have. I just connected the long hose to the 8' hose and out the sliding door. you can see the dust that comes out


----------

